# Mike Tyson Enneagram?



## DJArendee (Nov 27, 2009)

What is mike tyson's enneagram?


----------



## Mooncutter (Jul 28, 2011)

He is an 8w7, sp/sx. Most professional fighters are 8's, 9's, or 4's. The Sp/Sx stacking is also the best for competing in martial arts. I do myself. I've noticed that Sp/So's tend to lack a "speed" quality in the game. He is also an ISTP in MBTI.


----------



## leadintea (Nov 22, 2011)

I've heard 6w7 for him.


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

cp6w7 is how i type him. @leadintea, apparently that's a common typing then. his vulnerability, despite being in a hypermasculine/aggressive profession, makes me look away from core 8 in a big way. he is not very grounded either.


----------



## Mou307 (Jan 30, 2021)

My guess, he is a 2.. Aggressive as hell under stress. But for the most part, pretty soft. Known for giving away huge gifts to strangers - cars for instance. And as seen in recent interviews, very honest about his emotions when he is in a good state. Fits well with the high and low ways of a two.


----------

